# nock tension



## jray57 (Jan 8, 2006)

i know it's probably been discussed ,but, how important is nock tension on string? i've read that arrow should be able to be dislodged with slight effort. if necessary can tension be adjusted with nock<opened or closed a little> or does it need to be done with serving size? this question is in regard to a hunting setup


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Depends how tight you want your grouping to be*



jray57 said:


> i know it's probably been discussed ,but, how important is nock tension on string? i've read that arrow should be able to be dislodged with slight effort. if necessary can tension be adjusted with nock<opened or closed a little> or does it need to be done with serving size? this question is in regard to a hunting setup


jray57:

That's an excellent question.

If the nock fits too tightly, then your accuracy will be not as good as it could be.

The best way is to have the center serving custom built to fit your nocks.
I like to start with the smallest serving thread,
and then build up the center serving outside diameter by adding a single strand of serving thread to the bowstring bundle, and then wrap a test serving around the combination. Keep adding serving threads to build up the outside diameter of the center serving.

If you hold the bowstring horizontal, and nock an arrow onto the center serving, the nock should hold the weight of the arrow.

One tap of the index finger should cause the arrow to fly off.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Overlooked...*

One of the most overlooked things out there - especially for target shooting. If it grips that serving too tight, it's naturally not going to come off the string as clean as one that fits loosely, but tight enough to not come off. I prefer to mess with my nocks rather than my serving, so I have a pack of flat files and usually go to work on the inside of my nocks until they fit like I want them to.

TANC


----------



## X JUNKIE (Jun 29, 2006)

I usually ask for an arrow that the person is using, then start a serving to 1/2 inch, then test it with my finger with light presure to see how it comes off. But i also take into consideration of how much ware will be involved also. Hunters want them to be alittle big, Target guys want them perfect. But the general rule of thumb is light tap on nock and it should fall off easily. I always have the right thickness of serving for the job at hand.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Wow this is great info mine are way too tight. I have to really push them off.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

How can I change mine to be just right without reserving?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

TANC said:


> One of the most overlooked things out there - especially for target shooting. If it grips that serving too tight, it's naturally not going to come off the string as clean as one that fits loosely, but tight enough to not come off. I prefer to mess with my nocks rather than my serving, so I have a pack of flat files and usually go to work on the inside of my nocks until they fit like I want them to.
> 
> TANC



just a question, since i used to do the same, file down the nock until i got the desired fit. how do you make sure all the nocks fit exactly the same?? when i couldnt answer this question, i began messing with the serving rather than the nock.

thanx!


----------



## lwilt (Apr 6, 2006)

*Nock size*

Here is how you check it. Put an arrow on the string. Now grab arrow just about halfway back from the riser and move arrow around the string to the opposite side of riser. You should see the string move with the nock for about 75% of the way before it slips. that is what you want. easy. buy the correct nock.


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

He asked about a hunting setup. 

For hunting I say the tighter the better. Not going to affect killing accuracy enough to matter. Granted, you may not be able to put a dozen arrows inside 1" at 60 yards but who cares. Whos had an arrow fall off at a most inoppurtune moment?


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Mexican 3D said:


> just a question, since i used to do the same, file down the nock until i got the desired fit. how do you make sure all the nocks fit exactly the same?? when i couldnt answer this question, i began messing with the serving rather than the nock.
> 
> thanx!


 Exactly!!!!! As good as we may think we are there is no way to file any two nocks the same. If you get the right serving diameter then every nock fits identically.

Powderfinger,

Hunting setup or not the technique is the same. Tighter is not better. It affects how the arrow leaves the bow, which affects accuracy. This is even more important with a hunting setup as there are little wings on the front of the arrow. The cleaner the arrow leaves the string the truer it flies (better accuracy) and ultimately better penetration as all the arrow's momentum is straight behind the head.
That being said, I like my nocks a little tighter for hunting, but not much. Just enough that should I bump my bow or something, the arrow won't just fall off. Of course it's happened anyway, but I guess that's just another reason I carry more than one arrow in my quiver.


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

bfisher said:


> Exactly!!!!! As good as we may think we are there is no way to file any two nocks the same. If you get the right serving diameter then every nock fits identically.
> 
> Powderfinger,
> 
> ...


Whatever you say pops, you just keep knocking those arrows off.  I'll take a nice snug nock anyday and keep bustin those lungs.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

*Filing Nocks ?*

I have calibrated fingers.........

TANC


----------



## Bow Walker (Aug 28, 2004)

I read a thread recently where one guy suggested that to get a perfect nock fit he used a micrometer on the serving and used a drill (on the nock) that was just a tad bit smaller to obtain the proper fit. Seemed to make sense to me.

As Always, Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

that would have been me.

reserving, to me, is a waste of time and a waste of materials.

http://www.archerylive.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=97


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

If I have a serving/string diameter of about .115 what size nock will I need.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

psearcher,

a #33 bit is the loosest at 0.1142" , a #35 bit measures 0.110" the #35 bit would be the best of fit because it will be a little tighter. if you want to get even smaller, i would go no smaller than a #37 bit at 0.1040. a 7/64" bit would be a really good start since it measures 0.1094".

hunting, i would lean to the #37
target, maybe a #35 or the 7/64" bit. the 7/64" bit would be more readily available.

remember, you can go larger, but you cannot go smaller. use one nock as a guinea pig.....one is alot easier to replace or miss than a dozen.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*30+ year old trick called*

"Nock Tapping"


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

step 2


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

step 3


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

step 4


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

part of a drill chart courtesy of Vermont American


----------



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

*rock monkey*

Thank you


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes thank you I just worked on all my nocks and they fit much better than last time and they will no longer hold the weight of the bow :wink:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i cannot stress the importance of not forcing the nock onto the drill bit. let the drill bit flutes do the pulling for you. if you push you may force the bit to cut more into one side than the other and create more problems than you tried fixing. after a few runs, you'll get the feel of it and know just how much you need to push.

like i cautioned earlier, use one nock as a guinea pig until you find that 'perfect fit' you seek.


one of the nicer benefits of this is that you reduce serving wear because of the seam left from the molds.

epsi:


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

nuts&bolts said:


> jray57:
> If you hold the bowstring horizontal, and nock an arrow onto the center serving, the nock should hold the weight of the arrow.
> 
> One tap of the index finger should cause the arrow to fly off.


I called the technical support folks at Mathews about this exact issue based on a previous thread on the subject. For whatever it's worth they pretty much laughed at this notion. That was good enough for me to say leave it alone and write this off to the myth file.


----------



## intheXring22 (Jul 6, 2005)

rock monkey,

I figured it out the hard way I messed up my first one but was fine after that. my arrow now comes off with one tap of the index finger. Thank you too lugnut.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oh yes, i must add the "you're on your own, i take no responsibility for your injuries caused by accident or stupidity" clause. your blood, your problem, your fault.

guys and gals, be carefull. things that amputate, behead, bisect, bite, carve, chine, chip, chisel, cleave, clip, crop, curtail, decussate, dice, dissect, dissever, divide, facet, fell, flitch, gash, guillotine, hack, hash, hew, intersect, lacerate, lay open, lop, mince, mow, nick, notch, part, penetrate, perforate, pierce, prune, puncture, quarter, rabbet, reap, rend, rip, rive, saber, saw, scarify, scissor, score, scrub, separate, shave, shear, sickle, skive, slash, slice, slit, sliver, snip, split, sunder, transect, truncate, whack are dangerous. please take the proper safety precautions.

and no, it is not a good thing to touch your tongue to it while the ride is in motion.

i'm waiting to see how many kids and other kid level mentality people try to sue the film company for the superman movie because they cant seperate tv/movies from reality.


----------

